# Jetwear IYA Dark printing problems



## trexbob (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello!

I'm having the strangest printing problems on Jetwear IYA Inkjet paper for Darks on a Canon Pro-100. For some reason, the colors are bleeding all over the place, even at the lowest, default setting. I don't know how to attach images, image can be viewed via this link here:
test page - artofstephdere

Any ideas on what's wrong? Am I printing on the right side? The other side has little gray dots on it so I assumed to print on the blank side. Is anyone else having this issue? 

I was really looking forward to trying this paper, since I've only heard rave reviews. I've tried printing on this paper twice (and you only get 3 samples :/), with the same results. It's not a printer issue because any other prints are perfect, i've printed other transfers perfectly fine. I would love to hear any help or feedback. It's probably something stupid I'm doing, but any help would be great!

thank you so much!!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Lick your finger and touch both sides of the film. The side that feels sticky to your wet finger is the coated side, the side to print on.

FYI Instructions for posting images is below the Quick Reply box next to the Go Advanced button.


----------



## trexbob (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you, NoXid for your advice


----------

